# Is this normal settling?



## NewSkin (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi All, I purchased my home in sept of '01. It is a new construction that had been finished in July of '01. Within a few weeks we noticed that the concrete foundation had started to crack inside the house. I called the contractor and was told that since it is a newly built house that this settling is normal and to expect more cracks thru the house over the next couple of years as the house settles to a rest. He was right and indeed we had cracks that showed up thruought the house over the years. My question is, with the pictures provided, does this seem like a normal home settling into position. The pics were taken a couple days ago and to me it seeks like the house is sinking. Any help appreciated for this first time home owner. Thanks again.


----------



## Admin (Jul 25, 2013)

What area re you in? It changes from region to region.


----------



## NewSkin (Jul 25, 2013)

Thx for the replay Austin, I'm in Rhode Island. My house is listed as being built on an area that was initially just trees and shrubs. Thx again


----------



## nealtw (Jul 25, 2013)

We call this slab on grade. The foundation went in first and then it was backfilled with sand and compacted (hopefully) then the floor went in. The floor is seldom attached to the foundation. If it was backfilled with poor quality fill or not compacted the floor can move independent of the foundation. Only the barring walls in the interior of the house are built on a curb like the outside and the rest of the walls are built on the floor. So as the floor moves the non barring walls move too. It would be nice to say this never happens but sadly it is pretty normal.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 25, 2013)

Settling of a new house is NOT normal. It should be built on solid ground so that you do NOT get cracking etc.


----------



## NewSkin (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey fellas, just wanted to give an update. I decided to file a claim with my insurance company based on some of the responses I received, not only on this forum but on another as well. Hoping for a good outcome


----------



## BoneDry (Jul 30, 2013)

As a professional waterproofer, we deal with cracks  all of the time. They are normal to start appearing about 4-5 years after the home was built... but it is not normal for them to come as fast as they are coming for you. I would advise you get them addressed (helical piers is best solution) before they turn into a much bigger problem.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 14, 2013)

That's awfully straight for a crack. . .?  Is the slab higher or lower than the margins?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2013)

Wuzzat? said:


> That's awfully straight for a crack. . .? Is the slab higher or lower than the margins?


That's the separation between the slab and the foundation, wider than normal the crack is in the corner.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 14, 2013)

My bad 

Are the surfaces in each side of that crack in the corner the same height?  It's supposed to be worse if they're not.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 15, 2013)

Just looks like a normal expansion gap to me.
No way is that a crack and your wasting your time trying to get anyone to fix it.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...C824AC57EA490CAC495365419B352&selectedIndex=3


----------

